
How To Facebook Comments on Blogs - YODspica
http://www.yodspica.co.uk/2012/01/ultimate-guide-to-implementing-facebook.html#.TyR-JfTQnvY.hackernews
======
nathanpc
Congratulations for the awesome tutorial. Really helpful.

